

13 Lessons entrepreneurs can learn from Richard Sherman - brizew
http://www.insidesoci.al/blog/2014/01/29/13-lessons-entrepreneurs-can-learn-from-richard-sherman/#_is=1o0hylc184cdnxs1g272zuf1j11

======
hmgossett
great read

